# Range Stormer



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

http://www.rangestormer.com/

If this one makes production without too much dilution, it will be brilliant.

X5, Cayenne. Pah, give me those 'crushed ice' effect rear lights any time.

Admirable.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Impressive.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I like it!!! ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

That is gorgeous - i hate lifestyle 4x4s with a passion but that is so nice...


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I dont think there is much chance those doors will make it in to production!!

Looks good though, just have to hope they get the build quality to match the looks


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Doors are fun... except when you need to get out quickly (i.e. desperate for a pee  )
Massive centre transmission tunnel !


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

what are the performance figures for it out of itnerest?

would prob rather have a 360bhp X5 4.8is when they come out, although the stormers are nice

folks have chipped a letter of intent in for the beemer, can't wait for a drive, 0-60 in 6 secs Â ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Featured in Auto Express last week. Doors and seats unlikely to make it to production, but certainly looks good.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Engines are unconfirmed - intention of challenging the Cayenne is stated.

420hp supercharged V8 from XKR likely.

I'll have mine with a lightweight 300hp 525ft/lbs V8 diesel please. ;D RR are already on way to replacing the BMW-sourced 6 pot diesels with a Jag-sourced V8 diesel for the flagship.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> 420hp supercharged V8 from XKR likely.


Jesus! I bet that will shift! ;D


----------

